

Windows Azure to support node as a first class platform - IsaacSchlueter
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2011/12/12/improved-developer-experience-interoperability-and-scalability-on-windows-azure.aspx

======
rkischuk
Answering the burning question, "How can I run a commodity application
platform on more expensive, less secure servers?"

~~~
hughesdan
As compared to what? Azure is Paas and, for what it is, seems to be a
reasonable value. Of course there are ways to do things cheaper and/or more
secure but often I find those comparisons are apples and oranges. And often
the comparisons are complex and very situation specific (e.g. one is not
automatically better or worse in terms of security or cost). I personally am
glad to see node added to the Azure toolbox.

~~~
rkischuk
It's a completely odd decision for someone to make. "I'm going to run this
bleeding edge, open-source app framework, but I can't figure out EC2 and
Windows makes me feel safe at night."

When you ask someone, "Why Node?", it seems like a complete mismatch with
Azure.

Node is pretty bare-metal, and you can figure that out, but hosting on EC2
Linux is too hard for you? Node is bleeding edge, but you want an "enterprise-
ready" server OS? Node is free to use, but you want the additional costs of
paying Windows server licenses over time? You can get approval to run Node
apps, but you're only approved to run on Windows in production? I'm not seeing
what would make someone say "this Node app should run on Microsoft".

~~~
hughesdan
I agree with a lot of that. Most people who choose Node are going to feel more
at home with EC2. However it's not so far fetched to think that one might
choose to pair Node and Azure. They each solve very different problems.

